# Glenn's living room



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

***(UPDATED 2012 PHOTOS/EQUIPMENT IN POST #13)***

The poor image on the tv screen is not what it looks like in person. 

I designed my house and had a few specialties added for the audio/video equipment. 
The location of my stuff was pre-planned so I had extra outlets placed where needed and those outlets are all dedicated (each outlet has it's own home run wire back to the panel), they are also all 12awg wiring instead of 14awg. 
To make wire pulling easier behind the tv, each sub, computer and master bedroom, I had pull boxes with conduit run up to the attic and down to the crawl space. 
Also instead of having 1 big window that would have been behind the tv, I measured the width of the tv and had a window on each side.
Eventually I will find acoustical room treatments that the wife will accept. When you clap your hands, there is a bit of an echo in the middle of the living room, not in the kitchen probably because of the cabinets.

              


+++++++ ADDED 7/21/10 +++++++++++

Bed room set. DCM KX12 Series Two speakers.
These were part of my older budget 5.1 system. There were 3 of these for the front speakers and 2 KX8's for the rear surrounds. 
For budget speakers ($200/each, back in the 90's) these sound decent, play very loud, and go very low.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice setup. Harman Audio makes some good speakers so I bet it sounds nice. Great job on the subs.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

This may show a bit of my ignorance: Harman makes JBL?
Obviously there's better, but for my budget, I love these speakers. I went to the store to demo the model that was a step lower than these, but once I experienced the spaciousness of these, I had to have them. The sound coming from the other speakers sounded like they were coming from a speaker, this sound stage is wide and deep, much more 3-dimensional.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking room. I like that you have all dedicated circuits, thats the way to go!:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep HK = JBL and Infinity. I have the same Studio Series II you have and love them (S-38ii center, s-310ii fronts, S-26ii rears). Those are the S312ii, correct?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, the mighty S-312ii. 
My center just says Studio Series S-Center ii, no number.
Maybe one day I can afford to replace my JBL in-ceiling surrounds (can't remember which model they are, but they're not bad. They're 3-way,have a swiveling tweeter, and either 6-8" woofer.) with Studio Series bookshelf speakers.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start shopping ebay now, just don't bid against me. I'm still looking for another 310 or 38 so I can go matching 3 across the front.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

eugovector said:


> looking for another 310 or 38 so I can go matching 3 across the front.


That's what I'd like to do when I get a plasma, but the 312's are so tall I think it would put my tv too high.
Back in the 90's when I was only making $20k/year, my front 3 speakers were all full size DCM KX12 Series Two, and my 32" tv sat atop the middle speaker. But those older speakers weren't as tall as the JBL's so the tv was the perfect height.
Those DCM's are now being used in my bed room, will get pics of them later.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, the 310 are 3" shorter, but still a little tall for my taste. That's really a pipe dream for an AT Projection setup down the road. For now, a 38 would be best for my setup.


----------



## Underdog9 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics man!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks. 
I can't believe that I spent 2 hours deciding on a screen shot to show off my great looking display, only to end up looking black&white and washed out. The image is of Milla Jovovich in 'The Fifth Element' standing out on the building ledge before she jumps off into Bruce Willis' cab. You should be able to clearly see her green eyes (not blue) and her whacky pink(?) hair, and her skin tone is so natural looking.
After doing that photo shoot I tried some more screen shots with different lighting (as in no light) and camera settings and got much better but still not close enough to the real thing that I would want to post.


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very good job on your setup you have good taste in the hole room...

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

UPDATED PHOTOS/EQUIPMENT: 
replaced TV...Panasonic plasma TC-P55VT50
replaced subs... infinite baffle (2 drivers) Fi 318's


----------

